# How do I go about selling my wood stove



## Lshayes (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a beautiful wood stove (Resolute) for 31 years. It has been well cared for although not used in 30 years. I need to sell it, what is a reasonable price to ask?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 21, 2014)

The "Bat Model Resolute"!


----------



## Rickb (Sep 21, 2014)

Hangs from the ceiling!


----------



## fossil (Sep 21, 2014)

Oops, I woke it up...


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 21, 2014)

Well heck, that knocks $500 off of the value.


----------



## Shwammy (Sep 22, 2014)

Look around on Craigslist to get an idea of what it's worth. Sure is a beauty though.


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 22, 2014)

Is that a wood/coal Resolute, or just wood? It seems to be in great shape. Why hasn't it been used in 30 years?


----------



## peakbagger (Sep 22, 2014)

Its tough as there probably is less of a market in VIrginia. If there are no cracks they routine sell in the $300 to $500 in northern New England


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 23, 2014)

I successfully sold a wood burning insert in Craig's List. It was a bit annoying but I was very motivated so I even offered delivery. I brought it to the guys house and helped him hand truck it straight to his fireplace.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2014)

That was our first big stove purchase. Sold for about $460 new and given its condition it will probably get close to that price if you wait about 15 days. It is a great small stove.


----------

